# I need help!



## overrunbypigeons (Jan 8, 2012)

Help I am trying to figure out how to breed my pigeons in winter and i live in wisconsin


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you use lights to make up for the lack of daylight hours that winter has. some put them on timers so they come on in the am and off in the pm after dark. have you put your pairs together yet?


----------



## overrunbypigeons (Jan 8, 2012)

yes i have


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Spring?*

Why not wait until spring?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

pigeons breed all year round if they are happy and healthy dont they? 
from my experience they do, I dont split my hens from the cocks during winter so they keep producing eggs and on the tenth day I biff em away, you may only raise small birds in the winter.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Breeding pigeons in winter*

I know pigeons will breed all year, if you let them, but I was thinking breeding pigeons might not be a good idea, _in winter_, in Wisconsin, since it is cold there. I know with other pet birds, I think the chances of egg-binding are greater in cold weather. Also, it might be harder on the chicks. Of course, all this depends on how warm the area is, where the pigeons will breed.


----------

